# iPhone Book Style Case with screen Cover



## Brinaq (Feb 17, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can find a book-style iPhone 4 case with a hard plastic screen cover built in? I need to protect the screen but I also like the book style thing. I know TechGuy is not the best place to ask this but I couldn't think Of where else. Also if somebody knows somewhere I should post this Thatd be great. Thanks. (I know I could post this on an apple forum or something but idk....  )


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

this site has a lot of cases
http://www.gearzap.com/sena-zipbook-for-ipad-black.html


----------

